# Wellness super5mix lg breed puppy food recall



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

*Contacts:**Consumer Inquiries:**Media Inquiries:*(877) 227-9587 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (877) 227-9587 end_of_the_skype_highlightingMeagan McCutcheon
Hunter PR(212) 679-6600 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (212) 679-6600 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

*WELLPET LLC VOLUNTARILY RECALLS ONE RECIPE 
OF DRY DOG FOOD
DUE TO SALMONELLA AT DIAMOND PET FOODS’ FACILITY*Tewksbury, Mass. (May 4, 2012) – WellPet LLC announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness® dry dog food after being notified by Diamond Pet Foods regarding the presence of _Salmonella_ in Diamond’s Gaston, South Carolina facility.
All Wellness products are tested for _Salmonella_ and all lots tested negative prior to shipping to customers. The company is voluntarily recalling the select products below. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of _Salmonella._
Pets with _Salmonella_ infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. 
Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with _Salmonella_, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to _Salmonella_ should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer.
*The products involved in this voluntary recall are:*
*Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013.*
Best by dates (lot codes) can be found on the back of the bag in the bottom right-hand corner.
No other WellPet recipes, sizes or brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall. 
"As a pet parent myself, I know how important peace of mind is when it comes to the health of our pets, and that is why we require that all of our products undergo testing for _Salmonella_, among other things," said Tim Callahan, chief executive officer of WellPet, the maker of Wellness® products. "All of these lots tested negative prior to being released for sale. We are voluntarily taking this additional step to further safeguard our dogs and to put our customers’ minds at ease."
The majority of Wellness natural products for pets are produced in WellPet’s own modern state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Mishawaka, Indiana. WellPet no longer purchases any products from Diamond Pet Foods.
Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (877) 227-9587 end_of_the_skype_highlighting (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time).


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh lordy. I feed Wellness, but not that one (since my dog isn't a puppy), so I hope they're right about the others not being contaminated :/


----------

